# Laptop (ASUS X58C) won't waken from sleep mode



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have a ASUS X58C laptop that won't waken from sleep mode. When I switch unit on the splash screen comes up and it looks like it is starting up normally, but then the screen goes blank. I still have a back light and the cursor is still visible, but when I touch the keyboard or mouse pad nothing happens.

I tried pressing the "ON" button, but still nothing happens. Also just below the mouse pad you have the system lights (battery, HD and the sleep one "Zz"). What i have noticed is that the sleep light stays on and when I press the "F2" key that also has the sleep sign on it nothing happens.

I tried going into safe mode, but got the same result. I tried just using the AC power and no battery then with battery, but both generated the same result.

I also tried holding down the power button for 2+ minutes, hoping that it would start up normally, but both lights started flashing, but nothing else. I then pressed the power button but nothing happened, the lights continued to flash. I had to remove battery, then re-insert to get to the splash screen again, but just got the same problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello 007juk and welcome to TSF,

Start tapping F8 immediately after the ASUS boot screen to bring up the advanced boot menu.

Select "Repair Your Computer" from the menu, then select "Startup Repair".

Startup repair will check Windows for boot problems, repairing them if possible.

Please report the results.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Gavinzach,

I ran the "Startup Repair" routine, but no problems were detected. I selected restart and it booted up as stated in original post.

Thanks.

N.B the laptop didn't let me me log in as a Administrator or guest, just as my name. The laptop is my sisters and is not setup with user accounts, just starts normally.

My OS is Vista basic and not home as stated when I registered, thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, enter the Repair menu as stated earlier.

Choose the Advanced Repair Options.

Select the Command Prompt option.

Type chkdsk /f/r

Let the disk check run through it's entirety.

Report the results.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

As a result of running command it generated the following:

The type of file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.
Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected.

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sorry... I made an error and forgot to specify the drive.

In PE Command Prompt, the Windows install is usually drive D. (C is usually assigned to the repair partition)

First, verify which drive the windows partition is.
type at the command prompt

c: <enter>
dir <enter>

The windows partition will have the following directories

Users
Windows
Program Files

if it is not c: try d:
Once you identify the Windows partition

Run chkdsk <drive letter>: /f/r


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

After entering C: and then dir, it generated the following:

Volume in drive c is vistaOS
Volume serial number is 
Directory of c:\

generates a 23 rows of data

When you say "Run chkdsk <drive letter>: /f/r"

What exactly do I type, as I think I may be entering incorrectly, thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Im sorry... I should have been more specific. <> was to denote substitution.

Does the c: drive contain the USERS, Windows and Program Files directories?

I would assume so due to the volume label.

if so, type 

chkdsk c: /f/r


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

Yes it contains those directories plus a few others.

As a result of typing chkdsk c: /f/r it generated the following:

The type of file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Chkdsk may run if this volume is dismounted first.
ALL OPENED HANDLES TO THIS VOLUME WOULD THEN BE INVALID.
Would you like to force a dismount on this volume? (Y/N)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, do that. We need to verify the health of the Windows Partition.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi there,

It is stuck at stage 4 at the moment, currently 27% complete - does it take quite long?

I'm heading now as early start tomorrow, thanks for your help so far, I will be back in touch tomorrow if that's ok.

Result of chkdsk:

Chkdsk discovered free space marked as allocated in the master file table MFT bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.

It then lists t rows of data, most notably 0kb in bad sectors.

Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

007juk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It is stuck at stage 4 at the moment, currently 27% complete - does it take quite long?
> 
> ...


Not a problem. Since Check Disk found issues and corrected them, you should reboot the computer and see if it will load into Windows.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Gavinzach,

I'm at work at the moment so don't have laptop in front of me.

When you mention "Since Check Disk found issues and corrected them", how did you know that from the results?

Thanks,

James.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

007juk said:


> Chkdsk discovered free space marked as allocated in the master file table MFT bitmap.
> 
> *Windows has made corrections to the file system.*


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I rebooted but the system still doesn't boot into windows.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

Unfortunately, I've ran out of blank discs, but get some tomorrow and post findings.

I did notice one thing different after running chkdsk routine. When the laptop is sitting with the screen at the backlight stage and cursor I pressed the "ON" button and it switched the screen off and made the "Zz" light on the laptop flash, but this time when I pressed the F1 key labelled "Zz" it seem to resume to the backlight stage again. This also works when I press any key, something that didn't work before.

I then pressed the "ON" button again and the laptop switched off, but for some reason it would not switch on again. The only way to switch pc on was to remove battery and re-insert again.

Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The second link in my signature is one way to create a bootable UBCD thumb drive...

Try a hard reset... Remove the battery and the power cord, press and hold the power button for 30 seconds, then reinsert power and attempt to boot.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I tried the hard reset, but no luck I'm afraid.

I don't have a big enough USB stick, will get disc tomorrow and post results, thanks again.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Gavinzach,

When you mention "Boot the computer to the CD", do I just insert the CD and switch the laptop on? or do I need to change the boot settings.

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Put the CD in the tray and turn the computer on. You may want to check the BIOS to make sure the CD is set to boot before the HDD, or press F12 (I believe) for the BBS menu and you can choose the optical drive.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Quick Test Result: operation completed successfully
Disposition Code = 0x00

Advanced Test Result: operation completed successfully
Disposition Code: = 0x00

Regards,


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Those results mean the HDD passed the tests. 

I would like you to test your memory. Many times filesystem errors are caused by memory hiccups when writing information to the drive.

On the UBCD, under RAM run Memtest86+.
The memory test will start automatically and run until terminated.
Let the test run for a minimum of 4 hours or until the program shows errors.
Errors are shown in red on the bottom of the screen.

If errors occur, shut the computer down and remove one DIMM (memory stick) and run Memtest86+ on the remaining DIMM for 2 hours then repeat for the second DIMM. If either DIMM errors, note it. I would put a mark on the label with indelible ink.

Let us know the results.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Gavinzach,

RAM test completed and no errors found, but the sleep light "Zz" is stil illuminated on the laptop and the usual display.
 
Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright... Your memory and your hard drive seem to be in good shape.

Enter the repair menu as previously and choose the "System Restore" option.

Choose a restore date previous to the issue and allow it to complete.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

Went into the advanced boot options and selected system restore. It prompted me with a message saying no restore points created, and would I like to create one.

I selected the link to create a restore point and the following message appeared:

"Your computer is running in a limited diagnostic state. If you use system restore in this limited state, you cannot undo the restore operation".

After I click OK nothing happens, the next box is greyed out and the only option is to select cancel, thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you have any important files on the computer that you need to keep?

(photos, media, documents, etc.)


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

No, nothing that important.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay. We are going to work our way to a factory restore (last resort). I am going to ask the Windows team to look in on this and see if they have any fresh ideas.

I am sorry for the slow resolution, and I thank you for being patient.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would suggest restoring the system to factory default settings using the HDD Recovery Partition.

Please see p64 of the owner's manual - http://support.asus.com/Download.as..._(v3).zip#e4452_ASUS_NB_Express_Gate_(v3).zip

Page 64 says to press F9 during boot-up.

Your system - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X58C

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Gavinzach.

jcgriff2- do I download both manuals as per 2 links. The second link prompts me to enter my OS, I don't now what version I have, e.g. 32 bit or 64 bit. My OS is Vista Basic if that helps.

Many thanks.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

I went into the recovery option and select the first option to restore from 1 partion.

I have just turned on laptop and windows vista has booted up. I've entered my user details and just waiting on it checking performance, then re-boot.

The sleep light "Zz" is still on though?

Will I need to go into the power management options to change something?

Thanks - James.

Just extracted this from the manual:

Sleep Indicator
The sleep indicator blinks when the Notebook PC is in the Suspend-to-RAM (Sleep) mode. This
indicator is OFF when the Notebook PC is turned OFF or in the Suspend-to-Disk (Hibernation)
mode.

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am unsure as to why the indicator is lit up when you are in Windows. I am assuming that it has never remained lit in the past (that you know of)?


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

To be honest I don't know, but after reading the extract from the manual it reads as though it stays lit when Windows is active. I always thought it would be off, maybe this wasn't the issue at all.

I have read of people having problems with the Hybrid tool used by Vista.

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Give it some time to make sure that Vista is functioning properly. 

I would also take this opportunity to back up any important data you may have.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm going through the process of updating the laptop at the moment e.g. windows updates and virus protection. 

A restore point has been created as a result of actions tonight, will I have to go into BIOS options again and set it to HDD?

I've had to restart windows a few times reference updates and it takes it's time starting up.

Any other tests I can run re functioning properly

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

007juk said:


> A restore point has been created as a result of actions tonight, will I have to go into BIOS options again and set it to HDD?
> 
> Any other tests I can run re functioning properly
> 
> Thanks.


Are you referring to the AHCI/IDE SATA setting?

The test right now is how Windows is functioning. 

Updates and certain maintenance tasks will cause Windows to boot slowly.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Referring to what you posted a few days ago, thanks.




gavinzach said:


> Put the CD in the tray and turn the computer on. You may want to check the BIOS to make sure the CD is set to boot before the HDD, or press F12 (I believe) for the BBS menu and you can choose the optical drive.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Having the optical drive boot before the HDD can slow the boot time down a little bit, but it should be hardly noticeable. You can revert to HDD primary boot at any time.


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

OK, thanks - I will keep you updated.

Many thanks to you and the forum for all the help and advice provided.

Regards.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If a trial version of Norton or other Internet Security Suite is installed, remove it - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot after completion. Install MSE - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials

Be sure all Windows Updates are installed, including Vista SP1 & SP2 - 

www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## 007juk (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi jcgriff2,

Thanks for the links, unfortunately the first link doesn't work for me I'm afraid.

Regards,

007juk.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The ESET uninstallers link? --> http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Norton Removal Tool - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe


----------

